# Any Herfs in St. Louis?



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Just curious if anyone is planning to get together and herf in St. Louis?


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

you know I'm down


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Im game, let me know...


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I would be down over the Christmas break. I'll be there through the new year visiting family


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

do you go to Mizzou? I'm visiting friends there alot


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Graduated in 05. I work on the east coast now

I wish I still lived in Columbia. Loved that town


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What time are you coming in to St. Louis? We should hit up a B&M/ Lounge and Herf it up!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

I'll be there the 24th - 30th


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Good to know! We need to set something up!


----------



## Deefuzz (Mar 25, 2011)

I know this thread is old, but I think I could find some benefit in a gathering being the newbie that I am. I would love to learn from some of you pros!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:hippie:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The problem with most shops in the area is that they only let you smoke what you buy there. If anyone would be interested, I wouldn't mind hosting a mini herf in my backyard with some food and drinks while it is still relatively nice out.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Are you gonna have a pig roast?


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Lets do it!! it would be nice to really set something up!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Will Dav0 be there?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will start cycling now, be there in 17 years.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Just let me know when, where, and what to bring.

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

The trouble is finding a spot that would hold more that 5 or 6 people and also allow smokers to bring their own cigar in...


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> The trouble is finding a spot that would hold more that 5 or 6 people and also allow smokers to bring their own cigar in...


There is a very nice place at the Ameristar in St. Charles that welcomes cigar smokers. Ameristar Casino Resort Spa St. Charles - King Cat Club

We have also smoked at a couple of fun spots in Washington and the wineries. Those were all outdoors on decks with great views.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I totally forgot about the Casino! Let's find a date!


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah.. Ameristar thats why i like going there. cigars are welcome. let's do it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

One question: Why do you guys want to smoke with Erich? He is a weirdo <3


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Weekend work best for everyone or would a weeknight?


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Any day works for me.. but if we are going to Ameristar weeknight is less busy i guess...


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

That's what I was thinking... My schedule rotates each week so my days off vary. I'll try to check out the King Kat club and see how it is sometime soon.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been under the weather for a bit and haven't scoped out Ameristar yet. However, a new cigar lounge opened in Downtown St. Louis and serves alcohol, allows food and allows people to bring their own cigars...


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

WHere is that lounge located at? did not knew about it..then again i dont go downtown that much.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

skore129 said:


> WHere is that lounge located at? did not knew about it..then again i dont go downtown that much.


It's Charles P. Stanley Cigar Lounge located at 1000 Washington Ave. Open from 3-1:30 during the week and 11-1:30 on Saturday!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

I'll be spending LOTS of time there


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for a heads up on Charles P. Stanley Cigar Lounge. I live about 1.5hr from STL but have been wanting to take a weekend trip. Think I'll be heading to check this place out soon.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Let us know when you do, would love to meet up and enjoy some nice cigars!


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

anyone wanna hit up stanley this week/weekend?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I saw in the "What are you smoking" thread that a couple of you made it to the lounge. What did you think about it?


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

It was great man! Very relaxed atmosphere with a great bar (they don't have jaeger so you know it's a good bar) and a great scotch selection. Erich and I smoked for 3 hours, tried three scotches, and watched ESPN while chatting with the owner and bartenders who are both great people.

We're goin back again soon, so be ready to join.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Sounds good, wish I wasn't working this weekend or I'd be jetting to STL tonight for the weekend.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

That place down on Washington is really nice. I stopped by there this weekend

Their cigar selection sucks, but you can't beat the atmosphere.


----------



## skore129 (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, im back from my trip back home.. its been a while! any plans for a herf in STL? would love to share with people that actually know what they are talking about!.. let me know is anyone what to get together. i do really want to go Charles P. Stanley, but not driving there to smoke by myself.. I have my deck for that lol.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be down for a herf sometime. Where at?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

I'd be down for a STL herf depending on the time. I hate riding my bike back home at night on that trip, to many back roads full of deer.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone heading down to stanleys tomorrow for some college football?


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

I live out in O'Fallon and I could host a herf sometime if anybody is interested. It would have to be outside, but we could bbq and what not. The weather is just going to turn nice enough to sit outside at hours that dont start with a 10 and end with a PM.


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good time to me


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm down. About 20ish minutes from there so no problem at all. And yes the weather is supposed to be amazing from Sunday on for at least a week. Let me know.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Hell I could throw something together tomorrow evening(Sept 4th) if anybody is game for a short notice herf. Supposed to rain in the AM, but clear out and get nice in the afternoon.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Can't tomorrow night unfortunately I'll be working. But if you have it hopefully it's fun and maybe next time.


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

Im having some buddies over tomorrow evening for some cigars if anybody wants to come by just shoot me a PM and ill give you my address. Wont be anything fancy.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Where you located?


----------



## rjacobs (Aug 9, 2011)

O'Fallon


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

So any of the STL area guys planning a herf or want to?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd be down, just been super busy with work lately.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> I'd be down, just been super busy with work lately.


Same


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm down in Ft. Leonard Wood and there's absolutely no one (at least that I could find) in this area that's a member or Puff or even somkes cigars. I'd love to come up and indulge in a herf if anyone wants to plan one.


----------



## MrSlippyFist (Jul 9, 2012)

When yall come up to stl i smoke out at Alcorns Cigar shop in st louis ....i go on sundays from noon til about 5....great guys and atmosphere....c'mon in....


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone have a recommendation on where to smoke if we do this? My backyard is always open to BOTL but I'm all the way out in Granite City so i'm out of the way for most people. Mr. Slippy I've never been to Alcorns, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## MrSlippyFist (Jul 9, 2012)

JasonI c'mon down man ....i will be there this sunday from about noon til 5....come join me for a stick....


----------

